# Lets see your GSD with other Breeds.



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gem with my parents, Schipperke (Sophie), waiting patiently for their X-mas gifts.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is Ruger hanging out with his "uncle" Hershey.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice looking dogs RobK


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I only have a video right now! My GSD pup lives with three other dogs, all different breeds.


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

My Boston Terrier Luna (4/15/2011) and Kobi (1/09/2012)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta when she was 14 weeks old with Mia a lab/malinois mix









Shasta with hound mixes


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

Keeping an eye out for the pizza man


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Do puppy cats count as other breeds? lol. Both my cats were raised with/by dogs so behave more like dogs than cats most of the time....


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Milla and her boyfriend Camden










And Milla with her BFF Dingo who is a shepherd mix of some sort


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly, when she was a puppy, with my old Italian Greyhound, Niles.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Remy & Duke(boxador)

Sorry for the butthole picture!  By the way- Duke is 4 years old and Remy was 6 Months at this time


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco with his girlfriend, Sonia. He likes older women. Lol. 








Rocco with a young Great Dane he picked up at the dog park. 








Rocco with a friend at the dog park. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's another. I just had to crop myself out of it. 








Rocco with his cousin Jazmine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Odi and our old somethingxsomething mutt.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

This is Sasha and her little Cousin/BFF Roxy.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus with my dads Newfoundland. (Sorry its not awesome quality..they wouldn't sit still. Lol)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max with his girl Willow, they met in puppy class, 6 1/2 years ago


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's Bianca(RIP) with her best friend Calvin, my friend's mixed breed(Husky/Lab/something else/?? maybe?), Calvin's a puppy here:



















With a more grown up Calvin and my friend's foster dog Daniel(Chi mix):










At the dog beach:










With some Lab puppies, I got this photo from her previous owners: 










With my BIL's guide dog, a Lab:




















Does this count?  









That's Harlequin giving Bianca's ear a bath.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> Here's Bianca(RIP) with her best friend Calvin, my friend's mixed breed(Husky/Lab/something else/?? maybe?), Calvin's a puppy here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics. Calvin has stunning eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Our big beautiful boy Kazar with Maybelline (a mixed rescue feral from a reservation) when she was a pup.








With Kazar a little older.








And with Miss Molly when she was a pup. This one I captioned "Look away Miss Molly, just look away".


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

My first GSD girl, Sharna, with my sister's Italian Spinone, Cashmere.










Zak and Yogi with a group of friends










Zak and my friend's working cocker, Copper










Zak and Tip










Zak and my friend's Golden Retriever, Biggles










3 GSDs and a BC










2 GSDs, a BC and a Springer










Yogi and some border collie friends



















And possibly my fave photo of all time, my lovely GSD Flame and my BC now departed  Moss :wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira and Coconut.


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bella & Juicy

German Shepherd & Teacup Chihuahua 

If anyone has youtube please share, like and subscribe


----------



## Ayla (Oct 11, 2012)

Keira and washa my sister in laws husky pup. Second is Keira and Leonids my chihuahua.




















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden and Freckles


xmas2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Aiden and Penny


_MG_5753 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda with my foster Batman (now named Coal):

















With my mom and dad's dogs:
























My last shepherd, Kiba, with my parents' dogs:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven when we got him with In-Laws tea cup Yorkie, Jax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jäeger's Keeper (Dec 27, 2012)

*Jäeger and Shredder*

This is my husky mix, Shredder, and the GSD, Jäeger that I've more or less adopted from my sister-in-law. Shredder turned a year 12/3/12 and Jäeger is 11 mos. I've never understood the love of shepherds until living with this guy. He is simply amazing (even if he has no obedience training). He shadows me everywhere and is so aware of everything I do. I'm learning as much as I can about this breed and training so he can become a happy part of the family.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

*My 3*











This is from a few years ago. Tank the Cardigan Welsh Corgi, my GSD Rebel (his ears both usually stand, but if one is down, that's the one that's down) and my hubby's Brittany.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

*Markus and Lea, aka "Sitzen und Platzen"*


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

This is my JRT Jack who is 12 and Luna who is 4 months old.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ben with our standard Poodle Bo


----------



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is Maximus and Athena a day in the park!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)




----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Sharing his bed with his "sister."









Hanging out with my mom's collie.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane, Pearl, and Pugsly.


----------



## Donna_Michelle (Dec 27, 2012)

Spike (lab/pit), Nightwing (black kitty), Flash (white/grey kitty), and Harleen (Shepherd). She is having a blast will all of her brothers.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas Snuggling with my mom's silky terrier


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ginger and my mom's Silky Terrier


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara and Dex, the mixed breed that has gsd colors, then a pic of her with her best friend Jojo the Weim, and a pic of her with Annie (gsd, obviously) and Jojo again


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Norah with her big brother Red the Doberman..


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Eli with his many friends.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Baby Kaiser jude-y chopping his budding Cooper

Nin-jee chop! by jsnail17, on Flickr

And of course baby Kaiser and his big sister Dakota

waiting by jsnail17, on Flickr

And a little older Kaiser with Dakota and his chocolate lab pal (though I'm not sure how they would do now that Kaiser is much older)

play date by jsnail17, on Flickr

10 month old Kaiser with his buddy a blue pit

play1 by jsnail17, on Flickr

And Kaiser and Dakota now

treat nazi by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kaiser those are great pictures!!!!! :wild:


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

Zula with her big sister Cookie, Manchester Terrier.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ammo and our Boxer MAK.
























The do fight a little over the stick. 









Our Boxer is old and usually very lazy and laid back. Ammo has really brought out the puppy in him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Xander (14 weeks) and our American Staffy Tyson


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

runnershigh108 said:


> Kaiser those are great pictures!!!!! :wild:


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirstnr (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's my Cali girl with our 10 week old doxie pup Milo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is Bella (GSD) and Henry our weiner 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is our gsd Bella and our weiner Henry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This is Ike, with his best friend Milo. We had gone to the lake house and stopped at vineyards along the way. The dogs got to come in to all of them. So they were puckered out. 
















This is Lena and my Labrador Phoster


















Nix with Phoster









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

